# Jig setup



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been working on my flipping/pitching skills with a jig the last few days (and getting pretty good at it). Any jig fishermen out there who can recommend rods/reels for this presentation?


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

I like to use a baitcast reel for flippin/pitchin. I have a Pinnacle Tetra reel that has a "flippin" switch to engage the spool that is useful. I use a Med-Hvy rod with a fast tip for most of my jig tossing. It's a Guide Series IM-7 rod, if you wanted to know the make, and for the money it's been a darn good rod.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a 7' 6'' MH Falcon Low Rider Flippin stick for flippin. You got to have some backbone and a little bit of tip to get them out of that heavy cover and this rod has both. I use a quantam acqurist baitcaster it also has a flippin switch on it.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Flipp, what does the flippin switch do?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> Flipp, what does the flippin switch do?


 The flipping switch allows you to release the spool to feed out a small amount of line by holding down the thumb bar (or whatever one calls it)and then when you let off the thumb bar the spool locks back into position. It eliminates the need to crank constantly to lock the spool. The only time you need to touch the crank then is to pick up line. It is handy when doing a lot of up close "flipping" to docks, logs, weeds, etc.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks. That would actually be extremely helpful since I have been flipping to deeper grass and find myself constantly stripping line manually to let the jig sink. Flipp recommend's a 7'6" flipping rod. Does this mean that I want something longer like that? Thanks guys


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> Does this mean that I want something longer like that?


 First let's separate "want" and "need". Lord knows my wife does that to me plenty.

You can use whatever rod setup you have now but if flipping is something that you end up doing much of then you may want to invest in a longer rod like Flipp suggested as it makes it easier to get the lure where you want it and allows more leverage to move fish after a hookup.


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

The rod I use is 7' and I like that length just fine. I am just more comfortable using a shorter rod (7' is the longest rod I own for bass), I would just go with what you feel most confident using.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

It just depends what u like If u have 7ft mh-H spool it up with some 20 or 25 lb test. Try that and see what you think. Then you can try a 7'6''. If you start flippin tubes go with a heavy duty hook like a Gammakatsu Superline. I tried the wire ewg's I bend them on fish and everything else.I haven't been getting on jigs like I have in the past. It's mostly been tubes for me. If have any questions feel free to ask.

Good Luck


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

I have learned over the last few years that the most important tool for "flippin'" type sensor fishing is the sensitivity of the rod. I'm a worm fisherman mostly and I wasted a lot of money on experimenting with lesser/cheaper rods until a friend recommended G. Loomis to me and MADE me use one of his. I fell in love and would never consider using anything else. I still use "regular" (cheaper) rods for spinnerbaits, crankbaits, etc... but for sensitivity there is nothing like a Loomis. period. They come in all sizes (my favorite is actually 6' with a very short butt-love it) and yes, they cost $200-$300, but trust me, you'll find that it is money well spent. You'll know that you have THE BEST rod, extremely light, extremely sensitive. I have done experiments comparing them with other "top of the line" rods and was very surprised how obvious the difference was. I can feel a fish fart underwater! Peabody


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Very good post guys iam also looking to change up some rods this year to get the most out of my curado reels. So would love to hear more on your set ups. Flipping, pitching, cranking. Right now iam running all my curados MH 6'6 rods that i bought them on at a great combo priced deal. But iam looking to get another curado and set them up on the right rods to get the most out of them. I usually keep one rigged for crankbaits, one for jigs, one for worms, and one with spinner bait or tube.


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

Here's how I set up my rod/reels (if anyone cares...) I hate long rods (like flippin') and love shimano curados/chronarchs, nothing compares. 

spinnerbait rod: curado sf, 5 1/2' medium action pistol grip, just easy to make accurate casts, not too stiff, lets bass load up...10 lb. mono

worm/jig rod: new chronarch sf 50 mg (I love this reel, very small, light), G. Loomis 5' 10' trigger w/short butt, medium heavy action, fast tip (it's actually the bronzeback rod), 12 lb. mono (I tried fluorocarbon this year but broke off and lost too many big bass due to low stretch, tensile strength...don't like it, lost at least one 5 pounder in a gravel pit with it) This is without a doubt my favorite rig, I call it my "instrument". LOVE to use it. very light combo, easy to cast, pitch, extremely sensitive. I don't think I need a loomis for crankbaits and spinnerbaits, but for fishing soft plastics and jigs dragged and feeling everything, nothing beats 'em...

crankbait rod: gold (one of the older ones) chronarch sf , 6' medium action bps extreme rod, 12 lb. mono
not too stiff, lets fish load, long caster...

crankbait rod: curado sf, 6' medium action bps extreme rod , 12 lb. mono

carolina rod; regular curado, 6' medium/heavy bps extreme rod, 12 lb. mono

I always carry a couple ultralights for crappie/bluegill and a medium/heavy spinning outfit, ready for almost anything...usually I only have my loomis and the spinnerbait rod and one crankbait rod up on deck. Now if only I could find some fish...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Bass rods..I like a rod for each application. I have found that by sticking with one company for rods, it is easier to order them online (sight unseen). Each manufacturer rates their rods differently, and trust me a MH Loomis is NOT the same as a MH St.Croix. Also, sticking with one model of reel can help when constantly switching rods all day. There are plenty of great tackle manufactures out there, just pick one that suites your needs. I prefer fast action rods for plastics and jigs, and a slower action rod for moving baits. I just did a quick inventory of the rods that I currently use for bass fishing. All G.Loomis and Shimano.

Casting:

Heavy Jigs/Frog/slop rod:	IMX MBR844C/ 50LB Power Pro/ Calcutta

Light jig/ Texas rig/ creature: IMX MBR843C/ 16LB fluro/ Curado

Worm/ Senko: GLX MBR783C/ 12LB fluro/Calais

Light worm/ small Senko: IMX MBR782C/ 10LB fluro/Curado

Spinnerbait/Big topwater: CBR756/ 30LB Power Pro/ Curado

Crankbait/topwater/Buzzbait: CBR845/ 30LB Power Pro/Curado

Light Crankbait/ Light Spinnerbait: CBR783/ 30LB Power Pro/Curado


Spinning:

Drop Shot: DSR820S / 6LB fluro/ Stradic 2500

Tube/ Senko/ Creature: SJR783S/ 10LB fluro/Biomaster

Light tube/ Senko: SJR782/ 8LB fluro/Biomaster


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

I have been doing my flipping all year on a new rod that I was sent this past Spring, and I love it and now stand by it. I have a Pflueger President baitcasting reel and a IM-7 Browning Citori Rod 7' MH. 


WAR


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Is anyone using the old abu garcia 507?


----------



## rmw814 (Oct 9, 2005)

Great Thread everyone. I just learned alot just by reading this thread that I believe will help me out come next spring. Thanks


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

If your like me and can't really afford all of the best stuff like the $300 G-Loomis rods try using the new Splash series from New Age Bait. They are about $150, all graphite composite, very sensitive and come with an UNCONDITIONAL lifetime warranty. So if you snap a tip in the door, step on it, or break it in any way other than blatant abuse you can get a brand new rod by sending it back with $20.50 to cover the shipping. I started using them last year and they really perform well give em a try check out www.newagebait.com for details


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Splash rods now going for $99 UNREAL www.newagebait.com


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

i use an Esox 7'10"BM model flippin stick with a Team Daiwa Viento reel. if im confined to a tight space ill go down to my 7' flippin stick.


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

maybe a dumb question...why do you want/need such a long rod? If the lever's length increases, the force on the end increases, doesn't it? Extrapolate...use a 12 foot rod...that fish FEELS heavier now. Your effort is multiplied by the additional length, which can allow you to move a fish farther/faster (and will cast farther) but it will be harder to do, right? And what about the pain in the rear to USE that longer rod (and store it). Try a short one (6') for a while and see how it feels. You might find it easier to flip/pitch and cast, maybe a little faster, and even more precise, and just more fun to use... Just my opinion... So often we decide we want to learn to flip/pitch and go buy a flippin' stick that's 8' long, doesn't fit anywhere, is too stiff to be fun to use on smaller bass (which we catch the most), just because someone told us to.
Peabody


----------

